# Plastisol Heat Transfer - can I use a home iron?



## dnmkemps (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry if this has been brought up and I couldn't find it when searching. 
To give a little background, I am considering purchasing tearaway label t-shirts and putting my label/brand on for tagless t-shirts. So I would like to know:

1) When ordering heat transfers from a company online, is ironing them on good (which I could do) or is it much better to get them heat-pressed (which I would have to outsource because I don't have any equipment)?

2) I found a company that does 1000 of them for $120, is that low, high or sound about right?

3) Is there a particular t-shirt that has tearaway tags at the neck that have a care label already attached to the seam on the side to alleviate having to "get" another label for this purpose?

4) Or should I just scrap the idea of heat transfers and buy a little screenprint home kit and do them myself that way?

Lots of questions, I know, so I thank you for any insight you might give.

Denny


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Plastisol Heat Transfer*

I would try to invest in a heat press for even distribution of the heat and to be totally effective

For 120 for 1000 is not bad but a few of those and you can purchase a heat press

Just look on ebay, that will help you. If you plan on doing this for a while, I would try to get that heat press


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Plastisol Heat Transfer*

Yeah, I don't even think you can apply plastisol transfers with an iron.



> 3) Is there a particular t-shirt that has tearaway tags at the neck that have a care label already attached to the seam on the side to alleviate having to "get" another label for this purpose?


Why not put the care information on the transfer?


----------



## hcp482 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Plastisol Heat Transfer*

Don't use an iron invest in a heat press. It is important to apply even heat and pressure to insure a quality transfer applied design.

The price is good but make sure you know what you are getting. I always request samples to insure the quality of product that I will be getting.

Transfers are no mess printing , screen printing is an art and requires a lot more equipment and inks etc... Personally see what method you prefer and go with that one.


----------



## dnmkemps (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Plastisol Heat Transfer*

Thank you for the posts. Well, here is my dilemma. I am going to be just starting out with very little money to work with. I guess my question could be phrased a little better as in, to start this process can ironing on these heat transfers work until I can generate some cash flow towards investing in a heat press? I am going to be starting out very small 2 dozen or so shirts made at a time until I can reinvest back into the business for equipment and supplies. I have been researching what the price/shirt is going to be and with paying a screenprinter for a t-shirt, one color logo screenprint on front, one color large screenprint on back is going to run about $5 for white tshirt and $7 for colored tshirt. Not to mention another $1.5/$2 for 2X/3X. After I get tags made, approx. $.15 per shirt and hangtags for $.35 per shirt, I am looking at:
White - $5.5 to $7.5 per shirt
Color - $7.5 to $9.5 per shirt (these will be the ones that are going to usually bought).
So, I am trying to find ways to soften this initial "price" in the beginning until I can start ordering in higher quantities (less cost per shirt).


----------



## hcp482 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Plastisol Heat Transfer*

The only real way an iron can work reliably is if the transfer fits within the ironing surface and you put all your muscle in it! Also and iron has holes on the bottom which can prevent good adhesion in some areas. I strongly recommend spending the cash on a heat press. With the iron it may be a thing of trial and error just to see if it works for you. And you need to make sure you reach a high enough temp for curing up to 320 F a heat press will indicate and temp setting for you and make it a lot easier.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Plastisol Heat Transfer*

I also wouldn't rule out silkscreening. Spend $20 or so on some photoez screen sheets and they will be good for 1,000's of impressions.


----------



## LuckyFck (Mar 17, 2011)

I was also thinking about this same thing (if a home iron would work) because I'm thinking of purchasing some heat transfers of some logos I have so I could resell them to my customers. These transfers will be for application on the underside of the bill of hats. That way they'd be able to customize their hats with my logos.. I'm thinking of buying a few and trying it with my own iron at home just to see if it's plausible.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Most plastisol transfers I use require even pressure
and 360 - 370 degrees from a heat press.

The average store bought iron wont have even
heating across the surface and your arm may
not be able to apply the even steady pressure.





I will have to go crank up my iron and hit it with
the laser thermometer and see how hot it gets.


Well I just tested my home iron and it won't get over
150 degrees. This means that the plastisol ink
in a transfer won't even cure properly so the home
iron is a no go from what I can tell. You need well
over 350 degrees.


A small hobby shop silkscreen kit may be your
best method if cost is a factor.


----------

